# Topics > Agriculture > Precision agriculture >  Videos "CPI Roundtable: Precision Agriculture"

## Airicist

CPI Roundtable: Precision Agriculture (1 of 2) 

 Published on Feb 12, 2014




> Crockett Policy Institute (CPI) recently hosted a roundtable discussion on Precision Agriculture at the Obion County Library in Union City, TN. The panel discussed new technology which will assist farming operations in the future, as well as putting highly trained soldiers, who have returned to rural America, back to work in precision agriculture with the Soldier 2 Civilian program. The conversation centered on the similarities of various military equipment and the latest farming implements.
> 
> See the full conversation with the following panelists:
> 
> Moderator, Dr. Jerry Gresham, Retired Dean, College of Agriculture and Applied Science, University of Tennessee at Martin
> Lt. General (Ret.) John Castellaw, USMC, President, Crockett Policy Institute
> Ben Moore, Dresden farmer
> Brad Thompson, Martin, TN -- Director of Community Development
> Dr. Todd A. Winters. Dean of the College of Agriculture and Applied Sciences and Professor of Animal Sciences

----------


## Airicist

CPI Roundtable: Precision Agriculture (2 of 2) 

 Published on Feb 20, 2014




> Crockett Policy Institute (CPI) recently hosted a roundtable discussion on Precision Agriculture at the Obion County Library in Union City, TN. The panel discussed new technology which will assist farming operations in the future, as well as putting highly trained soldiers, who have returned to rural America, back to work in precision agriculture with the Soldier 2 Civilian program. The conversation centered on the similarities of various military equipment and the latest farming implements.
> 
> See the full conversation with the following panelists:
> 
> Moderator, Dr. Jerry Gresham, Retired Dean, College of Agriculture and Applied Science, University of Tennessee at Martin
> Lt. General (Ret.) John Castellaw, USMC, President, Crockett Policy Institute
> Ben Moore, Dresden farmer
> Brad Thompson, Martin, TN -- Director of Community Development
> Dr. Todd A. Winters. Dean of the College of Agriculture and Applied Sciences and Professor of Animal Sciences

----------

